# Few shots with Precise bands



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello everybody :wave:

Two different size of bandsets made of 0,75 mm Precise .

These are not made of Anti-cold Precise latex.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Love the music in your videos!!!!! Your shooting form is amazing, along with your accuracy.


----------



## Viro (Jan 19, 2017)

Well it seems like you're doing okay without the anti cold latex. Great shooting there pal, your accuracy is really impressive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

So how do you like the stuff? I've been shooting the red stuff and Im really liking it. The cold doesn't seem to affect it much. Great shootn buddy at that distance I would need a bucket instead of a can.lol!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Amazing accuracy very crisp.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Love the music in your videos!!!!! Your shooting form is amazing, along with your accuracy.


Thanks Tag :wave:

Finding somehow suitable music is the most hardest part in video making.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Viro said:


> Well it seems like you're doing okay without the anti cold latex. Great shooting there pal, your accuracy is really impressive
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm doing okay but ordered anti cold latex anyway. I should get those after three weeks.

Thanks Viro :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> So how do you like the stuff? I've been shooting the red stuff and Im really liking it. The cold doesn't seem to affect it much. Great shootn buddy at that distance I would need a bucket instead of a can.lol!


Haven't shoot too much with Precise latex but it works better than GZK when temperature is around 0°C. When I write better, it means when shooting 25 m distance. 0,75 mm Precise shoots same as natural latex in +20°C.

Thanks Ibojoe :wave:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Amazing accuracy very crisp.


Thanks Royleonard :thumbsup:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shooting mate


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

James West said:


> Nice shooting mate





Flatband said:


> Excellent!


Thank You very much :thumbsup: James & Flatband


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

as a;ways great shooting. Crisp sound=target gone!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

mostho said:


> as a;ways great shooting. Crisp sound=target gone!


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice shooting pal!!! I have some.yellow precise coming soon .. gonna give it a go!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I've ordered some from Dankung. Let's see :king:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Nice shooting pal!!! I have some.yellow precise coming soon .. gonna give it a go!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey :thumbsup:

I'm still waiting my anti- cold Precise but ordered red Tuesday.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

mostho said:


> I've ordered some from Dankung. Let's see :king:


This hobby could be too easy with just one kind of latex


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

Me still experimenting. Probably too much but hey, that’s also fun


----------

